# Poco leaves customer in the dark.



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Depends on Oregon's poco's rules concerning where their responsibility begins and the customer's ends regarding service equipment...the meter connections and the meter itself might be up to the customer. Life sucks sometimes; the poco can't take that liability upon themselves.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> Depends on Oregon's poco's rules concerning where their responsibility begins and the customer's ends regarding service equipment...the meter connections and the meter itself might be up to the customer. Life sucks sometimes; the poco can't take that liability upon themselves.


They're union! So, either work, or find any excuse to leave and go get something to eat.

It's probably a 2 minute fix.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

kaboler said:


> They're union! So, either work, or find any excuse to leave and go get something to eat.
> 
> It's probably a 2 minute fix.


don't matter, rules is rules, i.e., we get our ass sued or not.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Nobody's looking, you're the only one who knows, nobody cares, the homeowner's in a jam, you have a few minutes of time, you can cross 1 job off your list.

"It was like that when we got here".

There are so many ways to skin a cat.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

They couldn't bolt a new mechanical lug on?

The union comment doesn't make any sense, you don't know WTF you're talking about Kaboler. They are Metermen, and their scope is strictly defined by the company.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

That POCO is a bunch of pussies. Our local POCO wouldn't do that. They'd have done something to keep power going for the customer until a electrician could get it fixed.


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> That POCO is a bunch of pussies. Our local POCO wouldn't do that. They'd have done something to keep power going for the customer until a electrician could get it fixed.


That's what I thought... maybe not exactly with those words but you get the idea.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The POCO here would of done something to keep the power on..

I have seen them by-pass the meter and run triplex into the panel and give the HO (48) hours to have it repaired..

They disconnected the feed at POA and connected the temp feed there with H taps...

Cut the SEU where it penetrates the house and ran triplex through the hole..

This was at least (20) years ago, so I don't know if they would still do the same thing now


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The last time I ran into a problem and called them out, they were good to me even though they couldn't help (primary metered). They left me with a bunch of triplex and some hardware to run overhead to get it off the lawn temporarily. I needed to jump the neutral from one building to the other to get it working again temporarily until we could find the problem underground.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Our POCO will run 4/3 triplex and temp it out to the load side of meterpan and give you 90 days unmetered for time to repair. I gave out an estimate over a year ago to a customer and they are still temped out to this day.


----------



## dieselram752 (Jan 23, 2008)

Can't blame the POCO because there temp fix to bail out a homeowner and keep the power on would become permanent.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

dieselram752 said:


> Can't blame the POCO because there temp fix to bail out a homeowner and keep the power on would become permanent.


Bullcrap. In winter, leaving a customer without power for something that can be readily fixed is inexcusable. If that situation happened to me, the Public Utilities commission would be notified and that POCO would have some serious explaining to do. 

One of the biggest problems with this country these days is everyone has no balls and is afraid to take some responsibility and do the right thing for fear of liability. 

Would the temp fix have become permanent? Maybe. But again, if the POCO took some initiative, tag it as temp fixed and give 90 days for proper repair or cut the power. But I guess common sense is too much to ask.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Our company NSTAR just bypasses the meter. We had this issue a few years back had someone out ASAP they cut above the meter and bellow the meter and spliced it.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Here they keep it on, they do not give a hoot if you burn anything up. I myself have been called out on a weekend for this very thing, i just bypass the meter socket lugs for the neutral and bug in a jumper wire. The POCO here has no problem with it as it may take up to 3 weeks for them to disconnect the power so the socket/wire can be replaced.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Allegheny Power did the emergency bypass for my customers,also. Bad meter lug. Bless their heart!


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Bullcrap. In winter, leaving a customer without power for something that can be readily fixed is inexcusable. If that situation happened to me, the Public Utilities commission would be notified and that POCO would have some serious explaining to do.


And you might find that it was the Public Utilities Commission rules that required them to cut the power off and prohibited them from fixing an issue on the load side of the service point.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> And you might find that it was the Public Utilities Commission rules that required them to cut the power off and prohibited them from fixing an issue on the load side of the service point.


The PSC are a bunch of shirts and ties who let the POCO raise rates and limit what REAL customer service is all about..

Luckly the PSC here is more interested in keeping the lights on and the revenue flowing..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Our POCO will run 4/3 triplex and temp it out to the load side of meterpan and give you 90 days unmetered for time to repair. I gave out an estimate over a year ago to a customer and they are still temped out to this day.


But they will still send them an estimated bill.. no free lunch..:no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> The PSC are a bunch of shirts and ties who let the POCO raise rates and limit what REAL customer service is all about.



You never cease to surprise me with the crap you say. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> You never cease to surprise me with the crap you say. :laughing::laughing:


It is the truth.. why do you have such a problem with that?? :blink::blink::no:


----------

